# BEZ - Besra Gold



## Joe Blow (26 March 2010)

Olympus Pacific Minerals Limited (OYM) is a gold producer with four projects diversified over two countries, Vietnam and Malaysia. In Vietnam the Company is operating two mines; Bong Mieu and Phuoc Son located in central Vietnam approximately 100 km from the port city of Da Nang. The other projects are Tien Thuan (Vietnam) and the Bau Project (Malaysia).

*Sector:* Materials
*Shares on Issue:* 119,777,448
*Current Market Capitalisation:* $34,136,573
*Website:* http://www.olympuspacific.com


----------



## martin1 (10 April 2010)

*Re: OYM - Olympus Pacific Minerals*

well according to the latest news,Olympus is positioned to expand gold production in Southeast Asia from its core properties and has established a production time line that increases the Company's annualized production to 85,000 ounces gold by early 2011 and a production pipeline capable of further expansion to some 300,000 oz by 2014
may be it effect the recent world...ummm lets see what happened.
regards


----------



## Huitzii (2 October 2010)

*Re: OYM - Olympus Pacific Minerals*

Has anyone been watching this one lately?
It has made a 45% gain in the last 2 weeks of trade...not bad if it can keep it up.
Today saw a 6.25% increase on low volume which is a good sign for the next week of trade.

OLYMPUS' STAKE OF THE BAU GOLD FIELD TO INCREASE TO 93.55%
28-Sep-2010

Toronto, September 28, 2010 - Olympus Pacific Minerals Inc. ("Olympus" or the "Company") (TSX: OYM, ASX: OYM, OTCBB: OLYMF, and Frankfurt: OP6). The Chairman and Chief Executive Officer David Seton is pleased to announce the Company has reached an agreement to move to 93.5% control of the Bau Gold Project, Sarawak, Malaysia purchasing an additional 43.5% of the Joint Venture Company, North Borneo Gold Sdn Bhd.
http://www.olympuspacific.com/CustomContentRetrieve.aspx?ID=682892

Here is a chart to show the recent breakout.





DYOR


----------



## System (28 November 2012)

On November 26, 2012, Olympus Pacific Minerals Inc (OYN) changed its name to Besra Gold Limited (BEZ).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 September 2021)

Besra Gold (BEZ) was delisted  from the close of trading on Monday, 31 August 2015; the company was  removed from the Official List pursuant to Listing rule 17.15  on 01/09/2015 ...... *And is now looking to relist on 03 Sept 2021.

Application has been made to the Australian Securities Exchange to list the Company's CDIs *



> _Besra is a gold mining company focused on exploration and development of  the Bau Goldfield in East Malaysia. Besra currently controls, directly and indirectly, a 92.0% interest  (87.1% on an equity adjusted basis) in the Bau Gold Project located in  Sarawak, East Malaysia.  This will increase to a 97.8% interest (92.8%  on an equity adjusted basis) following completion of listing when Besra  intends to undertake its business strategy in order to advance its  interests in the Bau Gold Project._





> _The Bau Gold Project contains multiple brownfield exploration projects, and hosts a combined JORC 2012 Resource of 72.6 Mt at 1.43 g/t Au for 3.3 million ounces of gold as well as an Exploration Target ranging between 4.9 and 9.3 Moz (on a 100% basis)_





> _Besra also opened Vietnam's first modern gold mine at Bong Mieu,  followed five years later by the plant at Phuoc Son. At the time, they  formed the largest gold mining operation in the country until Besra  divested its interests there in July 2017_*.*




Besra Gold Inc is seeking to list on the Australian Securities  Exchange (ASX) and has lodged its Prospectus to raise between A$10  million and A$12.5 million, by the issue of between 50,000,000 and  62,500,000 Chess Depository Interests (each CDI will represent  one common share in Besra) by Besra at A$0.20 per CDI.  The  Offer is being arranged by Canaccord Genuity (Australia) Limited.

The Prospectus is available to qualified investors at  https://besraoffer.thereachagency.com

Funds raised pursuant to the Offer will be used to significantly  advance drilling and development plans at the Company Bau gold project in East Malaysia.

_The Bau gold project covers an 8 km x 15 km heavily gold-endowed fairway, with 6 major deposits and >20 additional prospects.
Bau hosts a potentially world class, large scale, advanced and shallow  gold asset: including a  JORC 2012 Resource of 72.4Mt @ 1.43g/t Gold  for 3.3Moz and an Exploration Target of a further 87 to 112Mt @ 1.72 to 2.55g/t Gold for 4.9 to 9.3Moz.

Besra has spent over US$40m (A$62m) on Bau historically, creating a   comprehensive data base, including >250,000m of drilling. _


----------



## greggles (10 October 2022)

Besra Gold has raised $1 million via the issue of 11,111,111 CDIs to substantial shareholder Quantum Metal Recovery Inc. at 9c per CDI when the CDIs were trading at 3.2c.

That quite an impressive show of confidence in BEZ from an institutional shareholder. Also interesting is that the company is "in advanced discussions with Quantum concerning broader funding support of Besra’s activities though there is no assurance that such discussions will result in binding agreements."

Not quite sure what that means exactly but it does sound very encouraging. The market is clearly impressed with the BEZ share price surging 67.74% to 5.2c today.


----------

